# PS3 Slim Festplatte tauschen



## in-vino-veritas (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo an alle PS3 Besitzer 

Ich habe zwar schon mehrere Anleitung zum Tauschen der Festplatte im Netz  gefunden. Dabei wird meistens folgendes Modell empfohlen:
*Western Digital WD5000BEVT Scorpio Blue 500GB interne Festplatte (2,5 Zoll, 5400RPM, 8MB Cache, S-ATA) Bulk*

Wie sieht es denn mit der Sicherung der Daten aus, die auf der verbauten 120GB Paltte sind? Die Firmware bietet zwar eine Datensicherung und co. an, aber wie soll das Ganze funktionieren? Wo wird die Sicherung gespeichert? Doch bestimmt auf der 120er oder? Will nämlich Alles auf die neue Paltte portieren!?


Welche Platte nutzt ihr? Was meint ihr zu 7200U/min gegenüber 5400U/min bzgl. der Abwärme? Ist eure PS3 Slim auch so laut? Habt ihr sonst irgendwelche Modifikationen vorgenommen?

Ein Sammelthread mit Linksammlungen sollen hier auch entstehen....

Quasi mit kleiner Übersicht:

PS3 Modell | Festplatte | Software| ???

Was fällt euch noch so ein?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (22. Oktober 2009)

Platzhalter 1


----------



## in-vino-veritas (22. Oktober 2009)

Platzhalter 2


----------



## hempsmoker (24. Oktober 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit der Sicherung der Daten aus, die auf der verbauten 120GB Paltte sind? Die Firmware bietet zwar eine Datensicherung und co. an, aber wie soll das Ganze funktionieren? Wo wird die Sicherung gespeichert? Doch bestimmt auf der 120er oder? Will nämlich Alles auf die neue Paltte portieren!?



Modell: PS3 80GB (Vorgänger der Slim)
Firmware: 3.01

Die Datensicherung sieht so aus:
Wenn du das Datensicherungsprogram ausführst, werden die auf der internen Festplatte gespeicherten Daten auf eine externe Festplatte gespeichert und können auf diesem Weg auf die neu eingebaute Festplatte zurück gespeichert werden. 

Das sollte vom Modell her bei allen so sein.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Oktober 2009)

In punkto Sicherung kannst du die beiden Platten auch über den PC spiegeln .


----------



## Myar (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallöchen!

Die Datensicherung ist recht einfach. Du brauchst einen externen USB Datenträger, der auf FAT32 formatiert ist.
Auf diesen lädst du dir von Sony die Firmaware, wenn du eine neue HDD einbaust wird diese automatisch formatiert und du musst die Firmware über eine externe Quelle einspielen. Wird dir auf dem Bildschirm aber alles erklärt.

Den Datenträger verbindest du mit der PS3 und führst die Datensicherung aus. Wählst den Datenträger und wartest.
Dann tauschst du die Festplatte aus.

Wie oben gesagt, wird die neue HDD nun formatiert und dann musst du die Firmware aufspielen.
Wenn du damit fertig bist und du das XMB siehst, kannst die bei Datensicherung "System wiederherstellen" (oder so Ähnlich) wählen. Sagst von welchem datenträger, bestätigst mit Ok und ab geht die Post.

Das wars schon 

Und es wird mehrfach abgeraten, eine HDD mit 7200 Umdrehungen zu nehmen. Es sei wohl Fakt, dass Sony die Kühlung nicht für diese HDDs konzipiert hat und diese somit nicht ausreichend ist.

Und ja, ich finde meine auch sehr laut und überlege, sie einzuschicken...

Gruß
Myar


----------



## Xrais (26. Oktober 2009)

Cooler Thread 
habe das 80iger model,,
wie sieht das mit mehreren acounts aus , wenn ich die mitkopiere muß ich hinterher wie bei allen die daten eingeben oder nicht ?
und wie sieht es mit einer SSD Festplatte in der ps3 aus , soweit ich weiß werden die doch nichts so warm wie hdd's mit 7200 umdrehungen oder ?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (26. Oktober 2009)

Bei dem Datensicherungsprogramm kommt die Meldung, dass evtl. nicht Alles von der Platte gesichert oder wiederhergestellt werden kann!? Welche Daten soll das denn betreffen? Habe imo wenig zeit, aber der thread wird noch mit leben gefüllt 

Bei SSD`s besteht das Problem, dass die Konsole damit evtl. nicht umgehen kann...Komm gerade nicht darauf, wie die Funktion heißt, die u.a. ab Windows 7 verfügbar ist bzgl. löschen und neubeschreiben der platte, mir fällt aber gerade der begriff nicht ein...

Ist denn die "alte" PS3 so viel lauter, da es ja heißt, dass die Slim "viel" leiser sein soll!? Finde die Geräusche gerade bei Filmen echt belastend! Werde mir dann wahrscheinlich mal ne größere Platte holen...

Ich habe bei mir jetzt auch mehrere Accounts drauf, die sichert das Programm doch mit oder nicht?Oder wie nfsgame schon sagte, Beide Platten einfach ausbauen, stumpf am PC kopieren, fertig 

Ist wahrscheinlich die einfachste Lösung


----------



## hempsmoker (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds die "alte" PS3 jetzt nich grad laut beim Filmegucken. Weder bei Bluray noch bei Festplatte und schon gar nicht übern USB-Stick.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (26. Oktober 2009)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Ich finds die "alte" PS3 jetzt nich grad laut beim Filmegucken. Weder bei Bluray noch bei Festplatte und schon gar nicht übern USB-Stick.


Wie soll denn auch ein Flashspeicher krach machen?


----------



## Xrais (27. Oktober 2009)

laut sind eigentlich nur die alten 60 gb versionen , da sie oft mals schon nach 10 minuten auf der vierten lüfter stufe permanent laufen und auch nicht mehr runter schalten


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Oktober 2009)

Wirf bei Gelegenheit bitte einen Blick hierauf: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/70505-ps3-mit-neuer-festplatte-bestueckt.html

Vielleicht hilft dir das in manchen Situationen weiter - ich hab's bereits hinter mir


----------



## hempsmoker (27. Oktober 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Wie soll denn auch ein Flashspeicher krach machen?



Daher auch der zusatz "schon gar nicht bei.." mal davon abgesehen, dass ich ebenso auf die Lüfter raus wollte.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. Oktober 2009)

Klang nur so, war aber auch Spaß 


Übrigens SSD in PS3 geht nicht, wegen TRIM Befehl, denke ich zumindest!?....


----------



## Gast7890 (28. Oktober 2009)

Wie ist das dann mit den Spielständen, werden die mitkopiert oder muss man die manuell kopieren?
Weil manche Savegames kann man gar nicht kopieren (Need for Speed: Pro Street z.B.).

Mfg


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. Oktober 2009)

Die Spielstände werden üblicherweise bei der Sicherung mit kopiert. Gesammelte Trophäen der Spiele liegen auf dem PSN-Server und können bei Bedarf synchronisiert werden.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (18. Juli 2010)

aus aktuellem Anlass wollte ich mal frgaen, wie hoch die (zu tauschende) Festplatte bei der PS3 Slim maximal sein darf!?
einige Modelle sind nämlich 12,5mm anstelle der üblichen 9,5mm hoch...

Danke


----------



## schlagi009 (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Es sollte eine Festplatte mit 9,5mm sein


----------



## in-vino-veritas (22. Juli 2010)

Da kommt dann wohl eine 640er rein, ist die die "Größte" (Kapazität) mit 9,5mm...Jedenfalls von WD!?

Danke


----------



## schlagi009 (22. Juli 2010)

es gibt von seagate als auch von wd noch platten mit 750gb


----------



## in-vino-veritas (22. Juli 2010)

Es gibt auch 1000GB aber nicht mit 9,5mm sondern 12,5mm

Edit: Sorry, habe mich geirrt: *klick*


----------



## schlagi009 (22. Juli 2010)

Die 12,5 mm passen aber nicht


----------



## in-vino-veritas (22. Juli 2010)

Das hatte ich ja schon verstanden. Habe mich nur mit der Höher der 750er vertan....Dachte die mit 750GB haben auch eine Höhe von 12,5mm.

Daher der Edit, aber Danke 

Hast du gemesssen oder steht das irgendwo wie hoch die Platten für die PS3 sein müssen?


----------



## schlagi009 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich hab damals, als ich meine 40er ps3 bekam, kurz darauf die Platte gewechselt und da hab ich irgendwo im Internet eine Anleitung gefunden wo stand, dass eine 12,5 mm nicht passt, sie passt wohl in den Käfig nicht rein.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (22. Juli 2010)

Aber die Bohrungen der "Platterpfanne" von der HDD sind ja gleich hoch. Lediglich ein Platter mehr ist drin und der Deckel ist dadurch höher. Mit dem Käfig könnte es ja evtl. passen. Aber dann ist das halt die Frage mit dem Schacht in der PS3!? Hmm, will jetzt nichts riskieren und die Platte blind bestellen


----------



## schlagi009 (22. Juli 2010)

Das weiß ich jetzt auch nicht mehr so genau wie das aussieht mit der Höhe...
Aber reicht dir nicht eine 750er Platte?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (22. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich schon, aber ich wollte halt unsere ganzen Familienvideos (HD) und Foto`s auf die Platte packen....Sonst muss ich ein paar Sachen mal löschen oder schneiden. 

Speicher kann man nie genug haben,ne!?


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (23. Juli 2010)

Ne, Speicherplatz kann man wirklich nur durch MEHR Speicherplatz ersetzen 

12,5er passen leider wirlich nicht in die PS3 meines wissens nach.
Ich möchte die 120er meiner PS3 Slim gerne durch eine 500er ersetzen um die ein oder andere Serie vieleicht noch mit rauf zu schieben. Die Multimediamöglichkeiten sind ja enorm bei der PS3.

Ich werde wohl eine Samsung M7 oder eine WD Scorpio Blue anschaffen dafür und die 120er in ein externes Gehäuse verfrachten.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (26. Juli 2010)

@Hans_sein_Herbert:
Das ist echt schade, wäre ja nicht schlecht gewesen.
Nimm lieber die WD!


----------



## orca113 (4. August 2011)

Also die 12,5mm passen rein,sind aber nicht empfehlenswert weil da kein bißchen Luft mehr drum herum ist und die Wärme die die Festplatte verursacht nicht vernünftig weg kann.
Genauso soll man keine Platten nehmen die 7200U/min machen weil die auch viel mehr Wärme verursachen als die Modelle mit 5400U/min


Ich selbst habe mir eine WD Scorpio Blue geholt.Diese hat 750Gb und eine Bauhöhe von 9,5mm es ist das Modell Western Digital Scorpio Blue Advanced Format 750GB: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Bei mir sollen auch Filme,Fotos und so weiter darauf.


----------

